# Unarmed



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just wait until this defund BS starts in certain communities. Good luck .









Holyoke man arrested after allegedly stabbing CHD Clinician


A Holyoke man has been arrested after allegedly stabbing a CHD Clinician Friday afternoon.




www.google.com


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Arm the clinicians!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

AB7 said:


> Arm the clinicians!


I can see it now. The armed clinician trying to shoot the violent EDP in the leg but closes their eyes after the scary gunshot and hits some bystander instead. This world is so fucked.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I can't imagine being most sensible social workers and thinking..."Why am I getting forced into this?"


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't forget to arm the teenaged Worcester lifeguards too.









Teen Lifeguard Stabbed At Bell Pond In Worcester For Asking Group To Stop Smoking And Drinking


Worcester Police say a 17-year-old lifeguard was stabbed while working at Bell Pond after a group of men was asked to stop drinking and smoking in the park.




boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

NEPS said:


> Don't forget to arm the teenaged Worcester lifeguards too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was unreal - kid's just doing his summer job and damn near gets killed for it!


----------

